# boxing instructionals



## ajs1976 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations on boxing training videos?  What do you think of the Ringside or Title videos?  

With the kids i'm not making it to the gym as often as I would like, and i'm looking for something to help me between classes when i'm working out at home.  

Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 14, 2006)

I personally have and HIGHLY recommend "Ultimate Boxing Lessons" by Coach Christopher Getz. They are extremely well done and cover so much technical ground. Two thumbs up, way up.

However; they are expensive and I don't even have the full set myself - I buy one at a time with months between purchases.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the complete set and they are the best! You can order the set from budo videos.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

I haven't gotten around to purchasing anything yet, but I found some info on a series by John McCann.  Has anyone seen the series?  What did you think?

http://www.hockscqc.com/shop/jim-mccann-groundfighting.html


----------



## dubljay (Dec 12, 2006)

Point of interest, if you're looking for some boxing instruction you might try and see what your local community college offers.  You might be surprised at what you find.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Point of interest, if you're looking for some boxing instruction you might try and see what your local community college offers. You might be surprised at what you find.


 
The campuses close to me offer Kali, Aikido, and Karate.  I'm actually looking for boxing instional videos.

Before everyone starts the old argument about how videos are no good, the classes I go to are at 5am.  My wife is a teacher and since the school year started, I can only go to them when she has the day off and can take care of our twins in the morning.  When she is on summer break, I will start going to them again.  I'm looking for something to help until I can really get back into next summer.


----------



## dubljay (Dec 12, 2006)

doc clean said:


> The campuses close to me offer Kali, Aikido, and Karate.


It was worth a try.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

dubljay said:


> It was worth a try.


 
Sorry, I edited my post while you were replying.  My first one sounded too snotty for my tastes.

But thanks for the suggestion.  It wasn't a bad one.  I actually started the intro program at the school that belongs to the instructor that teaches the Kalie class at the local community college.


----------

